# What are the usual requirements for jobs in Australia



## canelaxelijah (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi! I am planning to go to Australia with a tourist visa or working holiday visa. Do you think I can work in a hotel as a Front desk duty manager (do you think this is a little ambitious?) and what are the requirements that the employers usually ask for? 

Thank you! 

Canela


----------



## markw (Jun 9, 2017)

tourist visa means no work allowed, although I do know a lot of people do work for cash, however if you get caught the penalties will probably include getting deported and not allowed back for a long time, also if you get hurt at work then you are not covered by any kind of insurance

then there is this...



> THE WORKING HOLIDAY VISA (SUBCLASS 417) & WORK AND HOLIDAY VISA (SUBCLASS 462)
> The Working Holiday Maker programme has two types of visas: Working Holiday visa (Subclass 417) and Work and Holiday visa (Subclass 462) depending on your country of residence. See below for lists of countries eligible for each visa.
> 
> If you intend to participate in Australia's Working Holiday Maker programme, you must apply for your visa before you arrive. These types of visas allow you to stay and work in Australia in all types of full-time, part-time, casual, shift and voluntary work for up to 12 months. You can leave and re-enter Australia any number of times while the visa is valid.
> ...


http://www.australia.com/en/facts-and-planning/working-holiday-visa-faq.html

I suspect that front desk duty manager at a hotel might be a bit ambitious, but you never know your luck


----------

